# Isometrische Ansicht in Photoshop ?



## Bentsch (8. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Gebäudeplan einscannen und den dann in ne isometrische Ansicht umwandeln, geht das irgendwie in Photoshop ? Oder brauch ich dazu so was woe Adobe Dimensions? Hab so was noch nie gemacht und deshalb keine Ahnung womit man das überhaupt machen kann, geschweige denn wie ...

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Beni


----------



## Mythos007 (8. Oktober 2002)

Photoshop ist kein CAD oder 3D Programm ... geht also nicht ...
naja - wenn Du die Wände etc. selbst zeichnest dann würde
es schon gehen aber das dauert ebend ein wenig länger als
z.B. mit Arcon, 3D Wohndesign oder dergleichen ...


----------



## dritter (9. Oktober 2002)

Also, ich bezweifle, dass das mit irgendeinem Programm so einfach geht. Das Problem dabei ist, dass Du eine zweidimensionale zeichnung hast, und diese nun in ein Dreidimensionales Format automatisch "umwandeln" willst.. 
Würde sagen da ist Handarbeit angesagt..
Wenn Du keinen Bock hast noch mehr Geld für eine teure 3D software auszugeben, würde ich Blender (http://www.blender.nl) empfehlen..


----------

